# NW WLC ***Round 2*** Formby golf club Sunday 3rd November



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Round 2 of the winter links challenge has now been provisionally booked at Formby golf club for Sunday 3rd November.

Tee times from 10:02 onwards

Price Â£55.00 per player including soup & sandwich lunch afterwards (fourball winter special Â£220 per fourball)

Limited to 16 players so priority will go to players who are playing in the overall comp then spaces left will be opened up to anybody who just fancies a day out etc.

Players who can play confirm their attendance in this thread please.

Full payment will be required in advance before playing this one (not necessary for a bit yet though)

Anybody who cant make this don't for the Winter links comp don't worry as this fourball offer is on all winter so you can play another time to put a score in if you need to. Its on midweek & Sundays.

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Coolio, give me that copy of my rota back. You're obviously not reading it properly. I only work 50% of weekends, yet everything you've organised has been on my working weekends....
On the other hand, maybe you are reading it correctly, in which case, come on Raisin head....:cheers:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Gutted - working 

Count me out.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Coolio, give me that copy of my rota back. You're obviously not reading it properly. I only work 50% of weekends, yet everything you've organised has been on my working weekends....
On the other hand, maybe you are reading it correctly, in which case, come on Raisin head....:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I take it your working? 

Ive read that post 5 times and maybe im fick but I don't get it :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Fish
4.Valentino
5.NWJocko

Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2013)

Count me in mate !! My fave course !!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2013)

Count me in for Formby Birchy.

Anyone also fancy a singles Stableford at Fleetwood on the day before.   Sat' 2nd Nov Â£15,sign up now open.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2013)

Stick me down, I have a score to settle with Formby!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Fish
4.Valentino
5.NWJocko
6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
7.Junior
8.Thecraw (Possible)
9.Qwerty
10.LouiseA

Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy, can you put me and junior down please.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm up for this....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Fish
4.Valentino
5.NWJocko
6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
7.Junior
8.Thecraw (Possible)
9.Qwerty
10.LouiseA
11.Hogiefec
12.Hogieefc junior
13.Karl102

 Arranging fourball another date for competition card
 1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 11, 2013)

yes sir.  nice price that!   


count me in birchy lad


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Fish
4.Valentino
5.NWJocko
6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
7.Junior
8.Thecraw (Possible)
9.Qwerty
10.LouiseA
11.Hogiefec
12.Hogieefc junior
13.Karl102
14.Garyinderry

Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf


----------



## Odvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy, not sure if I'd be 'allowed' to play on the other date you're arranging? If so, and date dependant, I'd be interested.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, not sure if I'd be 'allowed' to play on the other date you're arranging? If so, and date dependant, I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure you would be allowed to if you can make it fella :thup:

Them two are shift workers so could be a midweek game. You ever off in the week time at all?

I will pm them and get them to let you know what date they arrange


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Fish
4.Valentino
5.NWJocko
6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
7.Junior
8.Thecraw (Possible)
9.Qwerty
10.LouiseA
11.Hogiefec
12.Hogieefc junior
13.Karl102
14.Garyinderry
15.StuC
16.Liverbirdie

*Reserves*

Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf 
3.Odvan


----------



## Odvan (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im sure you would be allowed to if you can make it fella :thup:

Them two are shift workers so could be a midweek game. You ever off in the week time at all?

I will pm them and get them to let you know what date they arrange
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic, assuming there's no objections from them I'll await a pm. Cheers.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes please put this callsign down for a bit of Formby loving - are the fourballs in the order that you have listed the names


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Yes please put this callsign down for a bit of Formby loving - are the fourballs in the order that you have listed the names 

Click to expand...

You will have to go first reserve at the moment pal, max limit is 16 for Formby.

No they will be mixed at up to some extent :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475
 3.Fish
 4.Valentino
 5.NWJocko
 6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
 7.Junior
 8.Thecraw (Possible)
 9.Qwerty
 10.LouiseA
 11.Hogiefec
 12.Hogieefc junior
 13.Karl102
 14.Garyinderry
 15.StuC
 16.Liverbirdie

Reserves
1.Thepodgster

 Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf 
3.Odvan


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 12, 2013)

so pleased you got Formby in for this.   only played the weemens course so well excited about this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for holding on for me mate, been down in the smoke on business and only seen it last night. I had to check the LFC fixtures first, and I'm ok for this.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf 
3.Odvan
		
Click to expand...

Guys, has a date been discussed for you to play?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 13, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Guys, has a date been discussed for you to play?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet sire, I think....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Not yet sire, I think....
		
Click to expand...

I think you might have some info next week :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Guys, has a date been discussed for you to play?
		
Click to expand...

Podge hang fire, you could be in on the Sunday. Give me 30 mins, i will be back :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy, I can't make the Sunday now. Could you put me in with the midweek dirt-trackers please?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think you might have some info next week :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Phew, I was beginning to think I'd been blackballed. Not only that, but I heard Osama Bin Laden was working as a cleaner in TK Maxx and Bill Clinton was really caught having it large with an alien guest and not Monica.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475
 3.Fish
 4.Valentino
 5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker (probable)
 7.Junior
 8.Thecraw (Possible)
 9.Qwerty
 10.LouiseA
 11.Hogiefec
 12.Hogieefc junior
 13.Karl102
 14.Garyinderry
 15.StuC
 16.Liverbirdie



Arranging fourball another date for competition card
1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf 
3.Odvan
4.NWJocko


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Phew, I was beginning to think I'd been blackballed. Not only that, but I heard Osama Bin Laden was working as a cleaner in TK Maxx and Bill Clinton was really caught having it large with an alien guest and not Monica.
		
Click to expand...

No mate your fine :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 13, 2013)

good to see stu_c getting his ass in gear!  the oom was too quiet without you lad!   


strong Liverpool contingent up for this!   noice


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475
 3.Fish
 4.Valentino
 5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker
 7.Junior
 8.Thecraw (Possible)
 9.Qwerty
 10.LouiseA
 11.Hogiefec
 12.Hogieefc junior
 13.Karl102
 14.Garyinderry
 15.StuC
 16.Liverbirdie

Reserves
1. Huds +1



Arranging fourball another date for competition card
 1.Gregbwfc 
2.Bluewolf 
3.Odvan
 4.NWJocko


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475
 3.Fish
 4.Valentino
 5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker
 7.Junior
 8.Thecraw (Possible)
 9.Qwerty
 10.
 11.Hogiefec
 12.Hogieefc junior
 13.Karl102
 14.Garyinderry
 15.StuC
 16.Liverbirdie

 Reserves




 Arranging fourball another date for competition card
 1.Gregbwfc 
 2.Bluewolf 
 3.Odvan
 4.NWJocko
5.LouiseA


Spare slot up for grabs on this one now!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 1, 2013)

We do need level fourballs for this so will be good if we could fill that last spot but no panic yet as plenty of time.

I am now taking payments for this, Â£55 each. Whenever you ready is fine, will be booking a tee time each time I receive 4 payments if that makes sense.

*PM me for payment details please as they have changed. Now got separate account for golf related activities *


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475 *PAID*
 3.Fish
 4.Valentino
 5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker
 7.Junior *PAID*
 8.Thecraw (Possible)
 9.Qwerty
 10.
 11.Hogiefec
 12.Hogieefc junior
 13.Karl102
 14.Garyinderry
 15.StuC
 16.Liverbirdie

 Reserves




 Arranging fourball another date for competition card
 1.Gregbwfc 
 3.Odvan
 4.NWJocko
 5.LouiseA


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

1.Birchy *PAID*
 2.Huds1475 *PAID*
 3.Junior *PAID*
 4.Liverbirdie 
 5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker *PAID*
 7.StuC
 8.Garyinderry
 9.Qwerty
 10.Karl102 *PAID*
 11.Hogiefec *PAID*
 12.Hogieefc junior *PAID*
 13.
 14. 
15. 
16.

Can people yet to pay get in touch and arrange payment ASAP as im going to need to send the money very soon. Thanks.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 25, 2013)

1.Birchy PAID
 2.Huds1475 PAID
 3.Junior PAID
 4.Liverbirdie PAID
5.Thepodgster
 6.Lincoln quaker PAID
 7.StuC DOUBTFUL
 8.Garyinderry PAID
 9.Hogiefec PAID
 10.Hogieefc junior PAID
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14. 
15. 
16.

We have had another drop out for this now as Dave cant make it unfortunately. It looks like we have got 9 and 1 maybe as its stands. If anybody knows anyone who might want a game ask them so we can try and fill this up to level fourballs.

Im going to ring them Monday and see what the situation is, if they demand level fourballs we may have a problem. If we are stuck on 9 and they want fourballs im happy to step out and let you guys arrange the scoring on the day between you, not ideal but i dont mind if needs must :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 25, 2013)

how many of this lot has played Formby before?    it would be quite useful to have a guide for each group!    I know this is pushing it with the numbers we have but its worth asking!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 25, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how many of this lot has played Formby before?    it would be quite useful to have a guide for each group!    I know this is pushing it with the numbers we have but its worth asking!
		
Click to expand...

Im hoping they will be ok with us playing 3 x 3 balls. I will be giving it some on the phone next week to talk them around.

I think me, Pete, Andy & Podge have played before.

Im sure we will be ok but i just wanted to let people know in case they wanted ask mates etc. Also just so everybody knows the scenario we might have if worst comes to worst :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 25, 2013)

I hope they will be ok.  you have guaranteed them nearly 20 green fees, albeit not on the same day. 


don't you 4 bugger off in the same group while the rest of us hit blind shots and wander aimlessly towards the wrong tee box.


----------



## Junior (Oct 25, 2013)

This will be my third time.  Love the place!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I hope they will be ok.  you have guaranteed them nearly 20 green fees, albeit not on the same day. 


don't you 4 bugger off in the same group while the rest of us hit blind shots and wander aimlessly towards the wrong tee box. 

Click to expand...

Yep, we will. Just 3 tips:-

Don't try and carry the lake on the first, lay up.

Don't take on the dogleg at the 2nd.

Lay up before the unseen stream on the 18th, Just take a mid-iron.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, we will. Just 3 tips:-

Don't try and carry the lake on the first, lay up.

Don't take on the dogleg at the 2nd.

Lay up before the unseen stream on the 18th, Just take a mid-iron.

Click to expand...

weaken that right hand grip too?  thanks pete!  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 26, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			weaken that right hand grip too?  thanks pete!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Goes without saying. :whoo::rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaz - clear your inbox.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Goes without saying. :whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I wish you hadn't!  lol


deleted somes messages there!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2013)

All systems go for Sunday :whoo:

Will post the draw here shortly :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2013)

Groupings as follows

Tee 1 10:10 ish
GaryinDerry
The north west monk
Hogieefc
The podgster

Tee 2 10:18 ish
Birchy
Liverbirdie
Mikey (Hogie jnr)
Huds1475


----------



## Junior (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone doing breakfast at the club ??


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 31, 2013)

breakfast a tobys at 9.   I heard you guys ate there the last time.   full English for Â£4.   see you there !     


me, podge and LB will be standing at the door waiting for it to open  :lol:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2013)

Junior said:



			Anyone doing breakfast at the club ??
		
Click to expand...

I will be grabbing something at the club mate. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			breakfast a tobys at 9.   I heard you guys ate there the last time.   full English for Â£4.   see you there !     


me, podge and LB will be standing at the door waiting for it to open  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else for the Â£4 full brekky at the toby, if we can get 5, I'll ask them to open early again.


----------



## Junior (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll head to the club mate, I just fancy a bacon sarnie and a coffee!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'll head to the club mate, I just fancy a bacon sarnie and a coffee!!
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight!


----------



## Junior (Nov 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lightweight! 

Click to expand...

The thought of what goes into a Â£4 full english is making me consider being a veggie


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2013)

Junior said:



			The thought of what goes into a Â£4 full english is making me consider being a veggie 

Click to expand...

Don't forget its a Â£4 "all you can eat" full English as well 

I will be riding my horse to Formby rather than eating it thankyou very much :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Nov 1, 2013)

You seen the forecast folks??  Not pretty !!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2013)

Junior said:



			The thought of what goes into a Â£4 full english is making me consider being a veggie 

Click to expand...

It's the one we had last year. Neigh bother with that. Yes, the weather will sort the men from boys.  What format are we doing Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's the one we had last year. Neigh bother with that. Yes, the weather will sort the men from boys.  What format are we doing Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Usual 7/8ths for the winter OOM?

Thinking Â£5 sweep with 
Â£2 individual sweep, Â£2 Blind pairs sweep & Â£1 Nearest pin


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 2, 2013)

Me and junior will grab a butty at the club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Me and junior will grab a butty at the club.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, us 3 will be very warm.

Anyone ever played golf after eating 20 sausages? At least we'll be warm.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 2, 2013)

hope the drainage is good at Formby. some serious rainfall this evening!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			hope the drainage is good at Formby. some serious rainfall this evening! 

Click to expand...

Yeah its blowing a hoolie and peeing down here too :angry:


----------



## Junior (Nov 2, 2013)

Its going to be a tough test tomorrow if the forecast is accurate !!!!


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 2, 2013)

Might just have to stay in the bar !!!


----------



## chellie (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope the forecast is wrong for you.


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy days, just looked out and the sky is black and it's chucking it down.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 3, 2013)

really nippy out there!  reminds me of home


----------



## louise_a (Nov 3, 2013)

Have a good game chaps.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck out there all, you nutters!

I play at a well known links, I'm hardcore, but not even I can be bothered venturing out in this!


----------



## Odvan (Nov 3, 2013)

Jeez, I'm in Liverpool working - i hope you guys didn't get what we've got right now!!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 3, 2013)

Weather was very windy but not too bad rain wise. Certainly tough conditions but not unplayable.

Played like an utter knob, golf is cack and im thinking of taking up snooker instead. No bunkers and no wind.

AMEN.


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for a great day all.  Great course (one of my faves) and company.  There were mostly blue skies all he way round but it was very windy and conditions were tough.  

Well played Hogie junior, 34 points in that wind was top shooting.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 3, 2013)

What does Hogie Junior play off?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 3, 2013)

Spartacus said:



			What does Hogie Junior play off?
		
Click to expand...

12 i think mate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 3, 2013)

Cracking pics, course looks very impressive. Bet the wind was a tough one today!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 3, 2013)

enjoyable day at a lovely heathland/linksy course.    it give my game a hammering at times.  so relieved to finally par a hole at the 6th or 7th.  

greens were smooth but a tad slow.  no excuse for my poor short game play. 

highlight of the day was hogie sinking his eagle putt on 17!  nice one chap  :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 3, 2013)

Great pics big fella.
Was the course in good nick ?
Beats working any day of the week


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cracking pics, course looks very impressive. Bet the wind was a tough one today!
		
Click to expand...

Playing into the wind was brutal mate.  No way was I reaching the par 4 9th in 2, and then i hit a 180 yard 8i on the par 3 10th !!!!


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			12 i think mate.
		
Click to expand...

12, the bandit!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyefc (Nov 3, 2013)

Spartacus said:



			12, the bandit!!!!!!!


Click to expand...

Haha! Don't know where that back 9 came from to be honest, had a shocking front 9 in the wind!

Thanks again to Birchy for organising the day, got a cracking video of you attempting to get out of that bunker on the 16th, will upload it once I can figure out how! 

I thought the course was great and I was made up with the weather after looking at the forecast yesterday! Only bad point was being fleeced by my dad for half of my winnings, and people are saying I'm the bandit!


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 3, 2013)

Well he did make an eagle out there!

Note to forum'rs, never play dad n lad for money!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2013)

Spartacus said:



			Good luck out there all, you nutters!

I play at a well known links, I'm hardcore, but not even I can be bothered venturing out in this!
		
Click to expand...

I said when we got there and there were blue skies, that Id' pay an extra Â£20 if it stayed like this. It did as well, apart from a very light shower for 1 hole.

I thought it would be 25 mph winds and very wet all day.

Touched lucky. It was very tough on the outward 9, with some brutal holes into the wind (8 and 9), SI 1 and 5, I think. Blobbed both, and only got 10 points out. 17 points on the back 9 and a 3 over gross back 9, was enough to put a smile on my face.

Nice soup and sarnies afterwards too.


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Birchy for another great day and to my playing partners Gary,Andy and Steve for making it a very enjoyable round,as other people have said it was brutal on the front 9 but a BIT easier on the back.
Obviously the highlight of the day for me was my eagle on the 17th although i never ever thought that putt was going to reach .

Looking forward to next meet.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Thanks Birchy for another great day and to my playing partners Gary,Andy and Steve for making it a very enjoyable round,as other people have said it was brutal on the front 9 but a BIT easier on the back.
Obviously the highlight of the day for me was my eagle on the 17th although i never ever thought that putt was going to reach .

Looking forward to next meet.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it fella, was good day out apart from the golf :rofl:

One positive is I cant play much worse at the next meet :smirk:


----------

